# custom intake manifold



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i've noticed that the intake manifolds for high performance engines usually have the TB flow into a large plenum (the box) and have short runners feeding off of it, but the KA24's intake manifold has almost no plenum. from what i've gathered, big plenum/short runner manifolds help the engine produce good high RPM power, since the cylinders can draw air from it quickly instead of the air stalling out in the runners between intake cycles. so i was wondering if anyone knows of a good shop to either make a custom intake manifold or to just make a plenum, cut the runners and feed the TB in from the side. if not i'll just have to wait till i have a TIG welder.


----------

